# Two female rats - Sacramento, California



## elip92401 (Apr 18, 2018)

Hello!

Unfortunately, I am not going to be able to keep my female ratties for much longer. I don't want to resort to selling them to a crappy feeder breeder or someone who doesn't know how to care for a rat. 

My first rat is about a year old, and the other is only a few months old. The younger one is a bit skiddish, but the older girl will eat out of my hand/sniff or lick me, and is generally very nice. 

They are both fancy rats. They have white bodies and black/brown heads. And SUPER cute! 

Please help a rat parent find a good home for his little babies. Thank you!


----------

